# You guys were right ! Boats.Net ...



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the 5% discount - WHOOHOO


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dang. I never had a problem, must have gotten lucky?


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

I too, have never had a problem with Boats.net. Within the past few months, I placed an order for a near obsolete gasket kit for my 72' Evinrude, not only did they keep me in the loop as far as availability and ETA goes, but they got me the kit quicker than estimated, when the local dealer told me it was completely unavailable. 

Within the past few weeks, I placed an order for the same engine, all new ignition components, which was placed on a Wednesday, and I received the parts on that coming Friday, with standard shipping. 

Not to mention all those parts were ordered for FAR less than anywhere else. 

I understand people have had problems with them in the past, I just have never seen any issues at all with them. 

Steve


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I haven't done much business with them, but when I got my yami tiller and associated rigging etc, I mistakenly ordered the wrong cable set and they helped me determine the correct set and had them at my door step the next morning and credited the difference when they received the set I returned. This was a couple years ago, so maybe things are different now, but I have no qualms with them. Dave, there may be something in the rolling papers, you might want to try switching brands and see if that helps any.  ;D


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got an order from them yesterday. Now I know why it took a little longer. Still only took 9 days. 


As a sysadmin, I can say I have been on the other end of that stick and it can get a bit stressful.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

They did not have my prop in stock !

The prop was the main Item !

Had to order it from Iboats so now I have to pay double shipping ...

Good news is my prop is in Kansas LOL will be here Friday ...where can I test this weekend that won't be a ZOO !!!

The rest of my stuff from Boats.net is in La La Land ...LOL


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Wonder if Floridasportsman and boats.net have the same admin crew....


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Boats.net charged me for a part ...showed it shipped ... NOT in package ! Called customer service 45 minutes on hold ! They have NO Idea where my part is ..(they admitted to NOT shipping it).they will let me know ... LOL 


****************************** Oh I forgot CAMETA Camera Rocks !!! Pelican cases SUCK !!! **************************************


----------



## schiley1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Never had a problem with boats.net or Iboats, very fast processing and shipping, very happy with both, Ed


----------

